# spoiler sale for b-13



## chuckone (Aug 4, 2002)

whats up guys theres a big sale going on on ground effect kits for the sentra b-13. go to www.streetweaponkits.com . they have the front for 150,the sides for 150, and the rear for 150.i ordered the sides and rear. already have the front .i paid 275 for the front a few months back and now they go on sale.


----------



## brucek2 (Sep 25, 2002)

Wayyy to ricey for me....


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Good heads-up. I always thought the Streetweapon's B13 Drift front piece was the best looking. Would be even nicer if there were a big intercooler filling in that space.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

which ground effects kit?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

if only i had the money...


----------



## 93sentraxe (Jul 16, 2002)

dont we all wish with a nice set of skyline tails and a sweet set of r33 headlights with some eye lids so it look just that much eavelier. but the one thing that is missing is the power so dont forget to upgrade to the perty lil motor to a sweet lil blue bird or if u strch ur frame a nice amount squeeze that oh so sexy inline 6 in there.


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

If I put on a Big Mouth on a B13 without the sides or rear will it look really dumb??


----------



## Hotrod_NX (Dec 18, 2002)

I think it would, but that's just MHO. The way the air damn hangs low and sweeps out the side a little would look.. out of place with a stock setup. Sorry =/


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

i agree


----------



## TOOQIK (May 2, 2002)

who's car is that???


----------



## 94xe-r (Oct 10, 2002)

i jus want to know what grill is that, on the white sentra fittrd with the drift kit....most likley its custom, which is better, but if its not , id like to know...


----------



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

*Evo B13 kit!!!!*

Have you guys seen the evo kit for the B13 yet? It looks pretty sweet, but its a lil too much for the look I'm going for, but if I was doing a full blown show car I wouldn't mind getting this kit at all.The only problem I see getting this kit is that i think its from the phillipines , one of the guys posted it up a while back and he was from the phillipines so he might happen to see this and tell you more then what I know, but its a sweet kit to me and I like the one pic with the white flag on the front right corner of the car, some might say it looks a little ricey, but thats just my taste.

http://www.optionsunlimited.com.ph/main.html 
I dont know if this goes right to the page but if it doesnt its pretty easy navigation just go to bidykits then nissan and then B13 sentra.


----------



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

*Oh yea and the jdm kit*

And i think that site also has the Jdm looking infinti body kit for the b13 too and some other simple looking kits. And it also sells eyebrows for the b13 headlights.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Evo Kit? Ah ha.. finally been looking for that sh!t 

But...


> who's car is that???


 Which car are you talking about? The white drift one.. or the tight ass grey one with a shitty grill?
The grey one is StreetWeapons car finally painted with their NEW kit


----------



## turbob13 (Sep 28, 2002)

the white car WAS mine. I sold it a few months ago. I do admit that i miss it. here's a pic before I sold it.

<img src="http://image1ex.villagephotos.com/pubimage.asp?id_=884089" width=640 height=480>


----------



## motentra (Feb 8, 2003)

that car is so riced out....blue rims? that front spoiler is gargantuan and i am not feeling the grill


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*Yo Guys......*

Yo guys......Ive been trying to contact Streetweapon Composites because I want the Big Mouth rear Bumper for my 1994 Sentra but noone ever answers the phone. Ive tried e-mailing them and still nothing......anyone know how I can get in touch with them? I know I can get the same bumper somewhere else but they have the bumper at only 150.00 right now and thats the best price by far......I already have their drift front bumper and I love it, also quality is awesome. Any help would be awesome Peace!


----------



## 94xe-r (Oct 10, 2002)

motentra said:


> *that car is so riced out....blue rims? that front spoiler is gargantuan and i am not feeling the grill *


RICED OUT ? yea rite, its jdm all the way from wut i see, as if the amber corners dont try to give it away, they come STOCK with clear. and that big ass intercooler, hmmm i wunder wut thats for ? i DO like the grill, im not to much on the selection of wheels , but never the less "its all in wut ya want" its original and for that i cant argue.


----------

